# لكل من يعمل في مستحضرات التجميل



## hamedabdalaziz (23 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لقد قمت بتعلم العديد من تركيبات مستحضرات التجميل وقد نالت رضي المحيطين بي واود ان ابدا هذا المشروع ولكن تقف عقبه العبوات امامي مع العلم اني من الاسكندرية فارجوا من كل من يستطيع افادتي باي معلومه عن كيفية الحصول عليها حيث بحثت في محلات تجارة البلاستيك ولن اجد فاريد اعرف ما تكلفتها وكيف تحسب هذه التكلفه ومن اين اتي بها وان لم يكن كيف اصنع فرمه خاصه بي وهل هي مكلفه مثلا لو برطمان 250 جرام فارجوا اي معلومات في هذا الشان وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hamedabdalaziz (24 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
معقولة يا جماعة مفيش حد من 26 مشاهدة عنده اي معلومات تفدني ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## tamer0111 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

العبوات موجودة فى شارع الجامع الأحمر بالعتبة القاهرة


----------



## 83moris (23 أغسطس 2012)

يمكنك البحث في شارع الجيش بالقاهرة


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (26 أغسطس 2012)

*تكملة*

الاخ الكريم لديكم بالاسكندرية مصانع كثيرة للعبوات بمنطقة العامرية وبرج العرب ويمكنك معرفتها من دليل التليفون 140


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (21 يونيو 2017)

hamedabdalaziz قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لقد قمت بتعلم العديد من تركيبات مستحضرات التجميل وقد نالت رضي المحيطين بي واود ان ابدا هذا المشروع ولكن تقف عقبه العبوات امامي مع العلم اني من الاسكندرية فارجوا من كل من يستطيع افادتي باي معلومه عن كيفية الحصول عليها حيث بحثت في محلات تجارة البلاستيك ولن اجد فاريد اعرف ما تكلفتها وكيف تحسب هذه التكلفه ومن اين اتي بها وان لم يكن كيف اصنع فرمه خاصه بي وهل هي مكلفه مثلا لو برطمان 250 جرام فارجوا اي معلومات في هذا الشان وجزاكم الله خيرا



السلام عليكم
بدايه اخى الكريم اتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح
موضوع العبوات للتجميل مشكلة ازلية فى مصر حيث معظم العبوات التفنيش بتاعها غير جيد 

انصحك كبدايه تشترى دليل التعبئة والتغليف وبيكون معاه اسطوانه لسهوله الوصول للمطلوب

وايضا تحاول اذا شفت برطمان جيد فى السوق توصل للمصنع بيكون اسمه محفور على الاسطمبه لو الاسطمبه ملك المصنع
حتى توصل ان شاء الله انك يبقى عندك اسطمبه خاصه بيك

المصانع الى بتنتج برطمنات جيده
ناتباك بالعبور
بيصنع عبوات الشركات المالتى ناشيونال زى يونيليفر 
الزهراء للبلاستيك فى اسكندريه
ممتاز فى عبوات ال pet 

فى مصنع فرست بلاست فى السلام صاحبه متعاون وممكن يوصل معاك لجودة ترضيك


----------

